# Sticks! Help!



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter has never been distructive about chewing in my home even when teething but recently he has become obsessed with chewing sticks! He peels the bark off them, chews and swallows it. Small twigs he will swallow whole. I see them in his poo. I am concerned they will injure him. I try to remove as many sticks as I can from my garden (a losing battle) but he is walked in woods every day and is constantly picking them up. 

I met a lab the other day in the woods who was muzzled. The owner said it was because he had had 2 operations to remove sticks he had eaten. Does anyone have any ideas before I end up having to muzzle him or not take him any more to his beloved woods? (I have a drawer full of various chews and the little s## is not interested in any of them!)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dear Tess, sorry I can't help. Weller is just as bad and I haven't found a way to stop him. So if you find a way let me know!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hi Karen, I actually managed to stop him picking up sticks this morning on his walk in the park by letting him carry along his favourite squeaking squirrel (often confiscated by my hubby as it sends him demented when he is watching sport!) so perhaps I have already thought of something that may work!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad you found something that helps! Dylan loves sticks too, but fortunately doesn't eat them. He will carry them around, occasionally stripping bark from them, but he just spits it out. He loves us to throw them for him. If the squirrel doesn't work, then do you think that if you threw the sticks for Dexter he might stop eating them and bring them to you instead? Or would it just make him more obsessed with them??


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's good idea as I am constantly removing them from him so maybe making him even more obsessed!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

I can recommend the Kong squeaky tennis balls as a replacement for sticks - I got a pack of three in the summer and they are indestructable! Eddie carries one around with him everywhere


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've heard two rules on sticks. 

Those that say under no circumstances should dogs be allowed to have sticks and definitely don't throw them.

The other, let them have the ones they find.

I started with the first advice, but had to give up. It was too difficult to control. It was too much of a battle keeping Millie away from sticks and dead rabbits, so let the sticks win.

I then spoke to my dog trainer, who said, its ok to let them keep the sticks they find. If Millie finds a stick, I let her keep it or sometimes throw it for her. Millie does chew on somesticks, usually ones that are very crumbley. Although I keep walking so she can't stay too long chewing on them.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

would some treats distract?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie was never fussed about sticks ... until starting to walk regularly with a cairn terrier x poodle who loves them ... so she copied her doggie friend and will chew on a stick.

We have logs piled up on our hearth and Maisie and Bess think it's great fun to pull a log down onto the carpet to chew ... I don't think they swallow, they chew and spit out ... it makes a lovely mess 

You could try a stag bar for in the house ... no worry of splinters. I'm planning to order a couple myself.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> I can recommend the Kong squeaky tennis balls as a replacement for sticks - I got a pack of three in the summer and they are indestructable! Eddie carries one around with him everywhere


I can't recommend these highly enough and carry one at all times as if i need to get Betty's attention then a squeaky tennis ball is her absolute favourite thing and will distract her from anything!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> You could try a stag bar for in the house ... no worry of splinters. I'm planning to order a couple myself.


I prefer chocolate


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Dexter has never been distructive about chewing in my home even when teething but recently he has become obsessed with chewing sticks! He peels the bark off them, chews and swallows it. Small twigs he will swallow whole. I see them in his poo. I am concerned they will injure him. I try to remove as many sticks as I can from my garden (a losing battle) but he is walked in woods every day and is constantly picking them up.
> 
> I met a lab the other day in the woods who was muzzled. The owner said it was because he had had 2 operations to remove sticks he had eaten. Does anyone have any ideas before I end up having to muzzle him or not take him any more to his beloved woods? (I have a drawer full of various chews and the little s## is not interested in any of them!)


I know this post was awhile ago but was just searching the forum for advice on eating sticks, noodle has become really bad with sticks just lately and she actually had a splinter in her gum that I thankfully managed to get out with a tooth pick. Just wondered if you ever found a solution or if your dog's grew out of it.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I think barney has been communicating telepathically with noodle because he has just started picking up sticks on his walk. I am not keen as I can see him injuring himself. He is extremely reluctant to give them up and chews and eats them. He snuck one into the house this afternoon and hid it in his bed. It was only when my husband enquired about the bits of wood all over the kitchen floor that I noticed what he was gnawing on.

Let me know if you solve the problem!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Woo said:


> I know this post was awhile ago but was just searching the forum for advice on eating sticks, noodle has become really bad with sticks just lately and she actually had a splinter in her gum that I thankfully managed to get out with a tooth pick. Just wondered if you ever found a solution or if your dog's grew out of it.


Hi Woo - is Noodle all over her spay now?

I take a ball for walks and call them in for a treat if they pick up a stick, mine are so greedy they'd rather have food 

Someone on here (tessybear?) mentioned anco roots recently and I ordered one off K9 Active as I wanted free postage and had to order something else. Dot likes to have a good gnaw on that. So for wood lovers maybe something for their stocking would be anco root which does not splinter...
(Dot quite likes chair leg too )


----------

